# AMD Phenom II 955 BE gelistet



## Fransen (14. April 2009)

*AMD Phenom II 955 BE gelistet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Für Ende April ist er angekündigt, AMDs neues Topmodell der Phenom II-Reihe steht kurz vor dem offiziellen Release, ein Online-Shop aus Übersee hat ihn bereits jetzt schon in sein Programm aufgenommen.

Mit dem Phenom II 955 möchte AMD dem derzeitigen Marktführer Intel weiter Markanteile abnehmen, die Chancen dafür stehen gut, die derzeitigen Topmodelle Phenom II 940BE und 925, für den Sockel AM2(+), bieten in der Preisklasse unter 200€ die beste Leistung fürs Geld.

Nun wird AMD seine Produktpalette nach oben weiter aufstocken, dabei geben sie als klares Ziel nicht die Leistungskrone heraus, sondern wollen vielmehr weiterhin die P/L-Krone verteidigen.

Der Phenom II 955 wird AMDs erster Vierkerner für den Sockel AM3, welcher auf einen Cache von 8MB zurückgreifen kann.

Der Takt der neuen CPU soll sich, laut Quelle, auf 3,2Ghz belaufen.

Die TDP wird mit 125Watt angegeben und die CPU soll, zur Überrraschung vieler, einen offenen Multiplikator besitzen(Black Edition).

Die CPU ist in dem Shop "shopblt.com" für 323,74$ zu kaufen.


Quelle: fudzilla.com

**Update*
*Neues Bild hinzugefügt, danke @legacyofart.
 
​


----------



## PBJ (14. April 2009)

olé!!!


----------



## kuer (14. April 2009)

Es geht vorran .Dann kann ja mitte des Jahres doch umgesatelt werden auf AM3 .


----------



## Lee (14. April 2009)

Das mit den 8MB ist allerdings etwas anders. Bei den Phenoms wird immer der gesamte Cache angegeben, sprich L3+L2. So hatten die P1 4 MB und die P2 jetzt eben 8MB. Du wirst diese Bezeichnung auch bei anderen P2ern finden.

Trotzdem ein schönes Stück Hardware


----------



## Fransen (14. April 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Das mit den 8MB ist allerdings etwas anders. Bei den Phenoms wird immer der gesamte Cache angegeben, sprich L3+L2. So hatten die P1 4 MB und die P2 jetzt eben 8MB. Du wirst diese Bezeichnung auch bei anderen P2ern finden.



Ja, da hast du recht.
In der Eile habe ich aus dem gesamten Cache einfach mal only den L3 gemacht...


----------



## alfredione3oli (14. April 2009)

keine BE?


----------



## kuer (14. April 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> keine BE?


 

Sicher ist es ein BE . Lesen bitte


----------



## Lindt (14. April 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Sicher ist es ein BE . Lesen bitte


Änder mal das Foto, ich hab auch gedacht das es keine BE ist, bis ich gelesen habe.


----------



## 4clocker (14. April 2009)

Zeit wirds das Amd die Taktschraube mal bisschen nach oben dreht. Das scheint wirklich ne gute alternative zum i7 zu sein. Hoffentlich harmoniert das teil auch mit DDR3 oberhalb von 1333


----------



## kuer (14. April 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Änder mal das Foto, ich hab auch gedacht das es keine BE ist, bis ich gelesen habe.


 

Hast recht . Ich finde die schwarzen Packs auch geiler


----------



## NCphalon (14. April 2009)

mod, bitte entfernen un saktionieren, danke^^

edit: gemeldet.


----------



## Genim2008 (14. April 2009)

Hoppla, hab den grad auch gemeldet ^^ nicht gelesen das du ihn gemeldet hast xD

naja 

@topic
Ich glaube ich kann mich nie für AMD begeistern^^ Obwohl die P2 schon verlockend sind wegen P/L.


----------



## push@max (14. April 2009)

Endlich kommen die AM3 CPU's...bin sehr gespannt, um wie viel die Performance in Verbindung mit DDR3 Speicher gesteigert werden kann.


----------



## Fransen (14. April 2009)

Genim2008 schrieb:


> Hoppla, hab den grad auch gemeldet ^^ nicht gelesen das du ihn gemeldet hast xD



Was habe ich denn verbrochen?!?


----------



## push@max (14. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn verbrochen?!?



Das habe ich mich während des Lesens auch gefragt


----------



## NCphalon (14. April 2009)

der post wurde gelöscht


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. April 2009)

Juhu, endlich kann man ein geiles AM3 system zusammenstellen, das mit einem guten Quad läuft
Da wird sich in meinem Fred die tage was ändern/neu kommen


----------



## smudo (14. April 2009)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch n richtig geiles AM3 Board mit Nvidia Nforce 980a Chipsatz am Liebsten was a la Crosshair 2 Formula



mfg smudooo


----------



## matti30 (15. April 2009)

und wenn der wirklich unter 250 Euro bleibt, sehr interessant. Ist mein 810er doch nur nen Übergangsprozzi ^^


----------



## Pfarre (15. April 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> keine BE?


 
Behalte lieber deinen i7 940 und übertakte ihn bis zu 4GHz.
Je nach dem wie dein Übertaktungswissen ist.

Der i7 ist bedeutend schneller. Selbst nicht übertaktekt.

In diesem Sinne

________________________________________________________

Jeder sollte seine Meinung äußern ohne das gleich einer rumspinnt


----------



## DaStash (15. April 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Änder mal das Foto, ich hab auch gedacht das es keine BE ist, bis ich gelesen habe.


Deshalb ja auch erst "lesen" und dann "denken"! 

MfG


----------



## Gott des Stahls (15. April 2009)

Das mit den 3,2GHz ist zwar gut,aber irgendwann muss in 3,5-4GHz Regionen vorgestoßen werden.Wird das jemals passieren?Wir können ja nicht ewig bei 3,2-3,3 stehenbleiben,mit dem einen Unterschied dass es mehr Kerne gibt.
Seit dem Pentium IV  machen die Taktraten einen Schritt  nach hinten,wobei der P4 den Athlon 64 mit 2,6GHz nicht besiegt hat...


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Was nützt die die Fließkomma-Leistung (außer SuperPi)? Eigentlich nicht viel...
Die pro-MHz-Leistung wird doch ständig verbessert, daher ist auch der i7-920 schneller als der QX6850, der 3,2GHz hat und der i7 nur 2,66...
Mehr Kerne und mehr Threads verbessern die Leistung auf lange Sicht noch, wieso also höherer Takt? Das führt doch nur zu mehr Verbrauch und mehr Wärme und das will sicherlich keiner 

@topic: Sehr erfreulich... ich sattle auch bald auf AM3 um  - Mit AMDs Flaggschiff und OC natürlich


----------



## Selyroth (15. April 2009)

sicher könnte es mit 4 GHz drüber gehen, wenn man vorraussetzen das jeder ne wasserkühlung oder kompressorkühlung hat 
Die abwärme steigt beträchtlich an, wenn der takt und die spannung erhöht wird. Und schließlich wollen sie die cpu auch für großkunden schmackhaft machen, die meist nur standard pc haben.
Zumals gibs genug overclocker die 4GHz schon durchaus packen können ^^


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Jo, wenn 3,2 GHz standard sind, schafft jeder die 4 GHz mit gutem Luftkühler oder Wakü...
^^


----------



## alfredione3oli (15. April 2009)

Pfarre schrieb:


> Behalte lieber deinen i7 940 und übertakte ihn bis zu 4GHz.
> Je nach dem wie dein Übertaktungswissen ist.
> 
> Der i7 ist bedeutend schneller. Selbst nicht übertaktekt.
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich ihn kaufe. Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn es einfach nur eine gute Konkurrenz gibt. 

@Fransen
Bitte neues Bild!


----------



## Fransen (15. April 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Bitte neues Bild!



Wüsste nicht wozu, das Bild steht Schematisch für die Phenom II-Reihe...

Wenn du ein Bild eines Phenom II 955 BE-Kartons hättest, wäre ich bereit das Bild zu tauschen.

@Topic
Die 4Ghz sind sicherlich locker drin, mit einem mittelmäßigen guten Luftkühler und einer leichten Spannungsanhebung sollte das schon realisierbar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Die 4Ghz sind sicherlich locker drin, mit einem mittelmäßigen guten Luftkühler und einer leichten Spannungsanhebung sollte das schon realisierbar sein.


 
Ich denke mal, mit seiner 3,2GHz wird der 955 schnell genug für alles sein, was es so zu berechnen gibt. 
Wird Zeit, dass ich Intel entsorge und auf AM3 umsattle.


----------



## push@max (15. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass ich Intel entsorge und auf AM3 umsattle.



ich denke nicht, dass der 955 um so viel schneller, als dein aktueller Q9450 ist. Der Phenom 920 war mit dem Q9550 gleich schnell, der 955 holt jetzt sicherlich noch ein paar Prozent raus, aber ob sich deswegen ein kompletter Umstieg lohnt?

Dann doch lieber der schnellere Core i7 920


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass der 955 um so viel schneller, als dein aktueller Q9450 ist. Der Phenom 920 war mit dem Q9550 gleich schnell, der 955 holt jetzt sicherlich noch ein paar Prozent raus, aber ob sich deswegen ein kompletter Umstieg lohnt?


 
Ich benutze den Q9450 eigentlich nicht mehr, der liegt rum. 
Hab ja den 940 BE am Laufen.



push@max schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber der schnellere Core i7 920


 
Lohnt einfach nicht, für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung ist mir das zu teuer.


----------



## push@max (15. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Q9450 eigentlich nicht mehr, der liegt rum.
> Hab ja den 940 BE am Laufen.


Wenn Du ein schnelleres System brauchst/willst, dann benutz doch einfach den Q9450 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lohnt einfach nicht, für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung ist mir das zu teuer.



Ob das neue AMD-System da günstiger wird?


----------



## nukro (15. April 2009)

Ich warte schon seit Jänner auf ein gescheiten AM3 CPU mit hohen Takt der PII 810 ist mir persönlich zu schwach, wenn der 955 draussen ist gehört er mir.


----------



## matti30 (16. April 2009)

naja, als schwach würd ich den 810er nich bezeichnen. Läuft bei mir mit Standardspannung immerhin mit 3,1Ghz. Aber schon allein, weil der 955 nen BE ist, ist ein Kaufargument für mich. Mal schaun, was der dann mit Standardspannung packt


----------



## sniggerz (16. April 2009)

btw wie teuer wird der 955 ungefähr werden?


----------



## matti30 (16. April 2009)

ich hoffe mal, dass er die 250 Euro Grenze nicht überschreiten wird. ...Obwohl das mit den max. 250 Euro schon ziemlich realistisch sein sollte..Warten wir´s die Woche ab, spätestens ab dem 23. wissen wir mehr...

Und Anfang Mai vielleicht sogar nur noch 200 Euro kostet... Sind aber alles Spekulationen^^


----------



## kuer (16. April 2009)

matti30 schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, dass er die 250 Euro Grenze nicht überschreiten wird. ...Obwohl das mit den max. 250 Euro schon ziemlich realistisch sein sollte..Warten wir´s die Woche ab, spätestens ab dem 23. wissen wir mehr...
> 
> Und Anfang Mai vielleicht sogar nur noch 200 Euro kostet... Sind aber alles Spekulationen^^


 

Da bist du aber sehr zuversichtlich . Bei dem einstiegs Preis denke ich das selbe . Zwischen 250,- 270,- und in einem Monat um die 230,- .


----------



## -Pinhead- (16. April 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Da bist du aber sehr zuversichtlich . Bei dem einstiegs Preis denke ich das selbe . Zwischen 250,- 270,- und in einem Monat um die 230,- .



...Womit sich der Phenom2 preislich nicht mehr vom i7 920 absetzen würde und damit ein wenig an Attraktivität verlieren würde. Da geht's dann wohl nur noch um 50-100€ inklusive MoBo.

Solche Argumente:


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> [Core i7]Lohnt einfach nicht, für ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung ist mir das zu teuer.



Wären dann eigentlich auch effektiv ausgehebelt^^

Ich persönlich finde, dass sich AMD für den 955 zu viel Zeit gelassen hat, im Prinzip wartet man ja seit über 2 Monaten auf den Prozessor, ich glaube Intel hat damit durch den frühen Start der i7-Reihe einfach deutlich mehr an Attraktivität gewonnen, da sich die Preise inzwischen in annähernd normalen Bereichen bewegen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. April 2009)

Find ich gut das der ein AM3 ist. Das hat mich bei dem 940 gestöhrt. Aber der Preis ist zuteuer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. April 2009)

denke auf keinen Fall, dass der 955 teurer als der i7 920 wird...
würde ja gar nix bringen...AMD würde so ablosen !


----------



## Fransen (16. April 2009)

AMDs klares Ziel ist es die P/L Krone zu halten.
Wäre also sinnlos den Prozessor dann teurer zu machen als den direkten Konkurrenten.


----------



## matti30 (16. April 2009)

also wäre das Maximum schon 250 Euro. Und je länger AMD wartet, desto günstiger müssen se den 955BE machen, der I7 wird ja auch günstiger. Gibts ja teilweise schon für 250 Euro.. Bin gespannt, was der am Ende wirklich kosten wird.


----------



## KennyKiller (16. April 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich ihn kaufe. Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn es einfach nur eine gute Konkurrenz gibt.
> 
> @Fransen
> Bitte neues Bild!


sagmal arbeitest du bei Intel oder warum redest du von Konkurenz, willst du nur mit deinem tollen Prozi angeben oder wie?
P.S. Wir wissen dass der i7 940 2,93ghz hat...


----------



## alfredione3oli (16. April 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> sagmal arbeitest du bei Intel oder warum redest du von Konkurenz, willst du nur mit deinem tollen Prozi angeben oder wie?
> P.S. Wir wissen dass der i7 940 2,93ghz hat...



Ich freu mich ganz einfach deshalb, weil Konkurrenz die Innovation und andere Preise hervorbringt. Wenn es keine Konkurrenz gäbe würde ich noch in 7 Jahren mit'm i7 rumlaufen 

Und falls du fragst wieso Konkurrenz dafür sorgt, dass Neues passiert -> ganz einfach, Konkurrenz macht Druck 

Oder darf ich mich etwa nicht freuen? Bzw. freust du dich denn nicht?


----------



## sniggerz (17. April 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> sagmal arbeitest du bei Intel oder warum redest du von Konkurenz, willst du nur mit deinem tollen Prozi angeben oder wie?
> P.S. Wir wissen dass der i7 940 2,93ghz hat...



ich glaub, dass sich KennyKiller nicht ganz so gut gewählt ausgedrückt hat und mehr nicht und das kann jedem mal passieren! mfg


----------



## legacyofart (18. April 2009)

Hey ist der 955 nicht bei 3,6 GHZ angelegt pro Kern?

Aus dem shop:  PHENOM II X4 955 BLACK AM2Y8722 3.2G 8MB 125W *3600MHZ* TRAY


----------



## matti30 (18. April 2009)

wahrscheinlich ein Druckfehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein schnelleres System brauchst/willst, dann benutz doch einfach den Q9450


 
Der ist aber nicht schneller als mein 940 BE. 



push@max schrieb:


> Ob das neue AMD-System da günstiger wird?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich will mir ja nicht noch ein AMD System kaufen. 
AM3 wäre nur dann interessant, wenn ich die Rechner verkaufe, die ich jetzt habe.



-Pinhead- schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, dass sich AMD für den 955 zu viel Zeit gelassen hat, im Prinzip wartet man ja seit über 2 Monaten auf den Prozessor, ich glaube Intel hat damit durch den frühen Start der i7-Reihe einfach deutlich mehr an Attraktivität gewonnen, da sich die Preise inzwischen in annähernd normalen Bereichen bewegen.


 
Finde ich auch, die schnellen AM3 CPUs hätten zeitgleich mit den ersten AM3 Boards kommen müssen.
Außerdem gibt es einfach noch zu wenig AM3 Boards.
Wo sind die richtig schnellen Dinger, warum gibts noch kein R.o.G. Board und wo bleibt Nvidia mit neuen Chipdätzen?


----------



## legacyofart (18. April 2009)

Der 955 wird Meeeein  *freu*
Weiß jemand wann der bei uns in die online shops kommt?

EDIT: Phenom 2 955 BE Packungs Bild : http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/file.php?n=5466

EDIT: Erste Benchmarks: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91495

Wobei diese Benchmakrs eher Fragwürdig sind -.-' Die haben z.B langsameren RAM für das AMD System benutzt, laut foren Kommentare weiter unten. Vergesst den Benchmark xD is auch nur ein Simulierter mit einem 940


----------



## Ripper84 (20. April 2009)

Tja, ich hab mir gerade bei Alternate einen PII 940 bestellt, hatte einfach keine Lust noch weiter zu warten. Auf 200 MHz mehr, AM3 und DDR3 kann ich derzeit verzichten, und mir wären ein neues board + DDR3 ram zu teuer. Ich glaube für 1-1,5 jahre wird mir PII 940 + DDR2 1066 voll ausreichen und wer weiß was in 1.5 jahren noch kommt, vielleicht ein Phenom III X6 für AM3...


----------



## nukro (20. April 2009)

@Ripper84
Nur zur Info die DDR3 Ram Preise sind grad einmal 10-15€ teurer das war halt einmal wo die so teuer waren und die Mobos sind auch nicht teurer als die AM2+ Boards.


----------



## Ripper84 (20. April 2009)

@nukro
danke, ich weiß schon bescheid. ABER, es muss dann ein neues board her, genau wie RAM, + geld, und genau das hab ich im moment nicht, und ich glaube nicht, dass ein Phenom II 955 in 1-1,5 jahren immer noch aktuell bleibt (genau wie X4 940), also bis AM3 und DDR3 auf dem Markt so richtig durchsetzen und AM2+ schon gehen soll, kommt bestimmt noch irgendwas, wie immer^^ Und genau dann kommen AM3 + DDR3 zu mir nach Hause, aber nicht jetzt.


----------



## legacyofart (20. April 2009)

Da liegst du nicht falsch Ripper, aber da der 955 nen DDR2 und nen DDR3 speichercontroller drinne hat werde ich ihn noch lange benutzen können, also ich habe meine cpus immer erst nach so knapp 3 jahren aufgerüstet. Die Zeit dazwischen meist übertaktet wenn es nicht mehr ging


----------



## Arkanias (20. April 2009)

Ich finds spannend und super...mal schauen wie sich das Duell AMD - Intel zum Ende des Jahres entwickelt. Dann soll nämlich endlich mal ein neuer Rechner dran sein (Derzeit lauf ich mit nem E4500, nem ASRock-Hybridboard und ner 7600GS AGP rum -.-). Derzeit tendier ich zum i7 920 bzw. dem entsprechenden Äquivalent, sollte bis dahin eine neue Produktreihe kommen. Also ich finds wirklich spannend ... :>


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. April 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Hey ist der 955 nicht bei 3,6 GHZ angelegt pro Kern?
> 
> Aus dem shop: PHENOM II X4 955 BLACK AM2Y8722 3.2G 8MB 125W *3600MHZ* TRAY


 
hallo, nein, nein! die 3,2G sind der Takt von 3200MHz und die 3600MHz vermutlich die maximale HT/NB-Taktrate. Das wäre ziemlich hoch und verspricht extrem hohe Speicherdurchsätze. Ich würde ihn ja vorbestellen, aber wo in Deutschland?....

MfG kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legacyofart (20. April 2009)

Oh man heute ist der* 20* und nirgendwo news zu finden!!! Wird wohl *doch erst am 23.4 *von AMD öffentlich zum abschuss freigegeben der Gottesgleiche:





 _*Phenom II X4 955er*_ 





Ich kanns einfach nichtmehr abwarten *HEEER *mit dem ding! *

Vorbestellen geht nicht*, habs heute telefonisch bei Alternate/atelco/Hardwareversand probiert. Bei Conrad hab ich es nicht versucht da die Preise bei denen einfach zu Teuer sind.

*Wann* wird er wohl erhältlich sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

Hab doch mal Geduld, der kommt schon noch und dann sind die Preise auch hoch, weil der Run gigantisch sein wird. 
Ich würde noch einen oder zwei Monate warten, dann ist der Preis eingependelt.
Hat man ja beim 940 BE gesehen.


----------



## jokergermany (21. April 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU 

Wenn der Prozessor tatsächlich bei der Markteinführung so günstig ist, wird er auf mindestens 200€ sinken.

Gut das mein neuer Rechner erst im Juni angeschafft wird XD


----------



## matti30 (21. April 2009)

zwar gelistet, aber es wird wohl noch bis Donnerstag dauern, bis man sich den ordern kann. Freu mich schon, wird als erstes getestet, wieviel der mit Standardspannung schafft.


----------



## legacyofart (21. April 2009)

Entweder er wird billiger oder teuerer  letzteres glaub ich aber kaum, ich werde bis anfang mai warten denk ich.. ich hab nur gerade son hype auf den weil ich die Tests sehen will, ich hoffe nur das AMD genug produziert hat und ich dann nicht im dunklen stehe wenn anfang mai keiner mehr verfügbar ist xD

Wie kann das eigentlich sein, das zwischen den händlern bei den Prozis  so ein hoher preisunterschied besteht?


Onetime.de verkauft den _*A**MD Phenom 2 940 BE für satte 152,90€*_
Wobei Alternate bei er für 188,98 verkauft wird. Auch wenn Alternate den besseren Service hat find ich den Preis von knapp 35 euro mehr nicht gerechtfertigt..

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade das hoh, den 940 auch für 185€ verkauft, onetime schnäppchen oder verrarsche? 
*
Bei hoh.de kann man den 955 jetzt schon bestellen mit der information in 3-4 tagen versandfertig*


----------



## jokergermany (21. April 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Onetime.de verkauft den _*A**MD Phenom 2 940 BE für satte 152,90€*_





> *Bei der Ermittlung der Versandkosten ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
> Dies kann folgende Ursachen haben:
> - Ihre Lieferung soll in ein Land erfolgen, in welches wir aufgrund der EU  internen Lieferschwellen momentan nicht mehr liefern dürfen. In diesem Fall  können wir Sie leider nicht beliefern.
> - Für Ihre im Warenkorb befindlichen Artikel konnten keine Versandkosten  errechnet werden. In diesem Fall wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Support.
> ...




Naja, bestellt isser auf Vorkasse, werde mal abwarten ob die mich anschreiben


----------



## legacyofart (21. April 2009)

Ja halt mich/uns bitte am laufenden über onetime und diesem "schnäppchen" wenn es überhaupt eins ist.


----------



## jokergermany (21. April 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Ja halt mich/uns bitte am laufenden über onetime und diesem "schnäppchen" wenn es überhaupt eins ist.



Hoffentlich bekomm ihn dann für ein bisschen mehr Geld wieder los^^
Will ja erst im Juni einen^^


----------



## legacyofart (21. April 2009)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomm ihn dann für ein bisschen mehr Geld wieder los^^
> Will ja erst im Juni einen^^



Dann würde ich dir raten den Auftrag zu stonieren.


----------



## Thor1000 (21. April 2009)

So ich hab mal einen bei onetime per Nachname bestellt. Liefertermin im Auftrag steht bei 22.04.09 wenns klappt is fein, ansonsten gibts halt nen 955er demnächst .


----------



## matti30 (21. April 2009)

so nebenbei, gehts hier um den 940BE oder um den 955BE? ^^


----------



## CheGuarana (21. April 2009)

Würde der auch auf meinem AM2+ Board funktionieren?
Ist evtl eine "Noob-Frage" aber sagt mal.


----------



## matti30 (21. April 2009)

Nicht nur evtl.. :o)

Ja, der funzt auch auf nem AM2+ Board.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. April 2009)

Krasse sache, naja erstmal muss mir mein 940 genügen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. April 2009)

Onetime und hoh haben beide wohl Ärger bekommen und den 955 wieder aus dem Programm genommen.

Allerdings findet sich bei www.billiger.de bei der Suche nach dem Phenom 955 noch der Link zu hoh, der aber ins Leere führt.

*Immerhin wollte hoh 229,90 Euro für den 955. Das finde ich angemessen.*

http://www.billiger.de/suche.html?searchstring=phenom+955&search=1&stat=1&x=33&y=10

Das gleiche war bei dem 940 damals auch so. 

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jokergermany (21. April 2009)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Onetime und hoh haben beide wohl Ärger bekommen und den 955 wieder aus dem Programm genommen.



Oder sie haben sich beim Artikel geirrt und mit den 229€ was anderes gemeint XD


----------



## matti30 (21. April 2009)

Wie oft denn noch?? Die CPu kommt erst am 23.04.09 raus. Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen. Listen kann man den Prozzi ja schonmal aber mitm bestellen muss man sich halt gedulden. Sind aber einige arg ungeduldig


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Krasse sache, naja erstmal muss mir mein 940 genügen.


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass der 955 nur unmerklich schneller ist als ein 940, oder?


----------



## legacyofart (21. April 2009)

Naja es geht ja eigentlich auch nicht um die schnelligkeit, sonder darum das dieser zukunfstsicherer ist  also wenn mein MoBo noch 1x durchbrennt wird auf nen AM3 Board mit DDR3 gesetzt.

Ich gehöre auch zur ungeduldigeren Sorte  hocke schonwieder 5wochen ohne PC. Nur Laptop is kacka


----------



## kuer (22. April 2009)

nukro schrieb:


> @Ripper84
> Nur zur Info die DDR3 Ram Preise sind grad einmal 10-15€ teurer das war halt einmal wo die so teuer waren und die Mobos sind auch nicht teurer als die AM2+ Boards.


 

Na . Mit einem Gute Timing 777 oder 666 , sind die immer noch wesentlich teurer . 999 bekommst du schon für das selbe Geld wie ein DDR2 Paar mit 1066 bei 555 . Da würde ich auch DDR2 vorziehen . Also wenn vergleichen dann auch richtig .


----------



## jokergermany (22. April 2009)

legacyofart schrieb:


> Ja halt mich/uns bitte am laufenden über onetime und diesem "schnäppchen" wenn es überhaupt eins ist.



So,



> Sie hatten folgenden Artikel bei uns bestellt:
> 
> 145509--AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE 4x 3.0GHz..
> 
> ...



Jaja, alles auf den Lieferanten schieben


----------



## legacyofart (22. April 2009)

Ok also doch verrarsche 

Morgen ist es soweit... juuuuuuhu  Hoffentlich kann man den dann schon bestellen  simsalabim


----------



## Ripper84 (22. April 2009)

Heute kam mein Phenom II 940 zu mir nach Hause. Also, einen PII 955 möchte ich nicht, da ich mit meinem neuen zu 100% (sogar 110) zufrieden bin. Läuft mit 3,4 stabil, 3,5 und 3,6 sind nicht stabil wegen dem einzigen Negativpunkt - dem BOXED Lüfter, der toll aussieht und kann glaube ich alles, sogar singen und fliegen ABER NICHT KÜHLEN. Also Noctua muss her, aber auch mit 3,4 GHz - meine güte, Crysis und Far Cry 2 laufen ENDLICH so, wie es sein soll. Mein alter Phenom X4 2,5 hat 0 chance gegen diesen. Ich glaube für 1 - 1,5 jahre reicht er mir vollkommen aus.


----------



## legacyofart (22. April 2009)

Gibt es irgendwo nen releas countdown? :>

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah er ist "erhältlich" 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../?tn=HARDWARE&l1=CPU&l2=Desktop&l3=Sockel+AM3


----------



## eVoX (23. April 2009)

Bei K&M um einiges billiger, zwar noch nicht lieferbar, sollen aber heute oder morgen eintreffen.

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel


----------



## matti30 (23. April 2009)

also fast 260 Euro. Typisch alternate. Da wart ich lieber noch die paar Tage, bis KM die lieferbar hat. Hoh.de hat übrigens auch welche ab lager, für 239,90. immernoch besser als 259.90


----------



## legacyofart (23. April 2009)

Ich denke das Alternate sich den Preisen der anderen Händler bald anpassen wird, alternate will ja bestimmt auch nen stück vom AM3 PII 955 Kuchen


----------



## matti30 (23. April 2009)

bis dahin hab ich aber schon meinen 955BE, alternate will wohl ein GROßES Stück vom Kuchen haben.  Weil, wenn ich die 260 hätte, dann würd ich mir irgendwo nen I7 holen^^ nein, ich bleib Amd ne Weile treu.


----------



## legacyofart (23. April 2009)

Naja ich werde auch bei AMD bleiben, ist die beste lösung für nen Zocker wie mich der kein Millionär als daddy hat xD


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2009)

ich hab meinen 940er jetzt drin und der geht ab wie nix im vgl zu dem athlon x2 5000 den ich vorher drin hatte

p/l mäßig hat mich amd erneut überzeugt

aber die oc ergebnisse des 955 er sind ja noch geiler, da träumt man schon von der am3 plattform...


----------



## matti30 (23. April 2009)

die Plattform hab ich ja schon, wenn ich bei Am2+ geblieben wär, dann hätte mir der 940BE auch genügt, brauch aber was "potentes" für meine 285iger Gtx. Da ist der 955BE genau richtig. Dann schau ich mal, wie hoch ich den Multi mit Standardspannung krich.. ;o)
Hab meinen übrigens bei K&M bestellt. 241 incl. Nachnahme. Da wart ich gern noch den ein oder anderen Tag.


----------



## legacyofart (23. April 2009)

Hoffentlich geht Alternate bald runter mit dem Preis, dann kann ich mir mein Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden XD ich werde noch bei AM2+ bleiben bis mein MoBo durchbrennt und dann hoffentlich zu den neuen AM3 Chipsätzen wechseln


----------



## matti30 (23. April 2009)

verkauf doch deine Kombo und leg den Rest drauf, so hab ich des auch gemacht. Mein 810 ist auch schon zu 99% verkauft ^^


----------



## legacyofart (23. April 2009)

Nene ich warte lieber bis es schlapp macht, 3xRMA=Marktwertzurück= mehrkohle an mich XD Ausserdem müsst ich ja jetzt schon nen AM3 mobo kaufen.. mit den jetzt noch neuen aber in 4monaten "alten" chipsätzen XD


----------



## matti30 (23. April 2009)

bei den anderen Chipsätzen wird sich, nehm ich mal stark an^^ auch nicht so viel ändern. Will nämlich mein MSI unter Wasser setzen, soll also (besser noch, MUSS) mind. anderthalb Jahre halten.


----------



## legacyofart (26. April 2009)

Preis ist bei Alternate schon um knapp 30€ Gefallen, aber Alternate ist bei einem ziemlich unrealen Preis gestartet, jetzt liegen sie aber bei service und Preis ganz weit vorne


----------



## matti30 (26. April 2009)

aber an Mindfactory kommt keiner vorbei..wenn man Midnightshopping macht. Die Preisschwankungen find ich aber schon arg. Ändert sich ja quasi stündlich, mal rauf, mal runter. Wie an der Börse ;o)


----------

